# Finnegan's summer vacation (aka UKC Premier)



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

What an accomplished dog--in so many areas! Brains and beauty, can't beat that package!

--Q


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a terrific boy and with such a talented owner/handler. You should be very, very proud of his accomplishments. Such a well rounded boy ... not just pretty, but obviously smart AND obedient. 

If only I could get a fraction of that success. Of course, potty training comes first.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Finnegan is so accomplished at such a young age --- 2, right? wow. What a great owner you are!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks! Finnegan will be 3 in August.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*BISS Alter Ribbons and awards*

here are Finnegan's giant ribbons and awards from the MPCPA Specialty show.

The bottle of wine was a gift from a dear friend and the label is a picture of Finnegan from his very first BIS win with his registered name on top and "A Red Wine of Distinction" at the bottom! 

Wasn't that a lovely thing to do??


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*I'll drink to that!*

What a fantastic success story for you and glorious red Finegan- he is my idol! 
What is next on his agenda, what is left to achieve?
And-I can surely guess who sent you that perfect celebratory bottle of vino- I'll drink to all three of you!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks papoodles!! 

The wine is actually not from who you are thinking of, but I say let's all raise a toast to all of our beautiful poodles!!


----------

